# Tommyknockers Simcoe Dates



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey everybody,

Just a bit more shameless self promotion. My band, Tommyknockers is playing at the Norfolk Inn in Simcoe this Friday and Saturday evenings, July 7 ~ 8.

This is a nice club in which to see a band. For anyone who has seen us there before, we'll be playing lots of new material.


If you do happen to drop in, please come up and say hello. It's always nice to put a face to the User ID.


Thanks,



Mike
www.tmkb.com


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Was there Friday, great show.

Attendance was way down, though. As someone who has been spoiled by the non-smoking scene in K-W, Cambridge and Guelph for the last few years, I'm trying to do my bit to get out to the new non-smoking bars in other areas. I've just joined a band that may need those venues shortly.

I'm trying to haul as many friends out to shows as I can, please do likewise. It's our own asses we're saving, folks.....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

buckaroobanzai said:


> Was there Friday, great show.
> 
> Attendance was way down, though. As someone who has been spoiled by the non-smoking scene in K-W, Cambridge and Guelph for the last few years, I'm trying to do my bit to get out to the new non-smoking bars in other areas. I've just joined a band that may need those venues shortly.
> 
> I'm trying to haul as many friends out to shows as I can, please do likewise. It's our own asses we're saving, folks.....



Yup, we expect a period of adjustment and so does the bar. Actually I was surprised that the bar was enforcing the law as they were quite opposed to it and were very vocal about this.

Also of course it was Paudahauk Weekend which is an annual celebration that pretty much sucks the simcoe, Port Dover and surrounding area dry every year.


It was nice to see you and the Missus out on Friday. As you say, it's important for non smokers to "put their money where their mouths are and get out to the gigs.


Certainly the difference in how I felt (and smelled) the morning after the gig was significant. I can't believe the difference in the cleanliness of the club. I figured after decades of heavy smoking the smell would be bonded to the room at the molecular level, but it's hard to tell anyone ever smoked there.


Anyway, we used it as an opportunity to try new material and refine some elements of the show.









Thanks,



Mike


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

How was the bash last night Milkman?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> How was the bash last night Milkman?


Well, it's considerate of you to ask.

It was possibly the most gratifying single show I have ever played.


I have never shaken so many hands or received so many hugs and praise in all the years I've been gigging.


I'm pretty high on it right now.

We had four bands including mine. I mixed the first three and had my regular sound man mix us.

We did about 1.5 hours plus two encores.


I felt like a teenager again, only this time I knew what to do (no offence to teens).

Plus, to make it better, it was one of the few all ages shows we do and there were lots of kids in the crowd.


Fantastic night.


If that's not enough, I made a nice wad of cash.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds like it was a great gig. Wish I would have been there. Congrats.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's a shot of the room before the gates opened.



I'm waiting for good shots of the performances.

If you build it, they will come.


----------

